# Civilian SpaceX crew to wear Apple Watch 6



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

SpaceX mission turns to Apple Watch, iPhone, iPad for health study


Apple products are set to play an important role in a SpaceX mission that will send an all-civilian crew into orbit, with Apple Watch Series 6, iPhone 12 Pro and iPad mini involved in a number of health experiments designed to examine the impact spaceflight has on the human body.



appleinsider.com





Saw a comment on another thread about this

Civilian Crew of SpaceX will wear the Apple Watch 6 &#8230; so effectively the Apple Watch will now become an official Space watch

In all seriousness though it was only a matter of time as technology progresses that a smart watch of some description was going to be used


----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)

Let’s hope they don’t start milking it like that other company…


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

I started watching yesterday the documentary about the mission and noticed at some point that all four crew members were wearing an Apple Watch, when at the beginning, only two of them did wear their personal device. The commander was wearing a Garmin Fenix in the first episode, while double wristing it with the AW later in the series. So I was wondering if Apple has stepped in and is participating to the mission. It is confirmed now.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

My experience with smart watches is that the battery runs out really fast if you use them...


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

[BOBO] said:


> My experience with smart watches is that the battery runs out really fast if you use them...


They do have chargers up there in the capsule


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

utzelu said:


> They do have chargers up there in the capsule


Stupud thing to have to install in a spacecraft...
Or is a regular outlet for charging of things standard in all space ships?🤔


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

They're shooting for three orbits, right? 3 orbits = less than 6 hours of spaceflight. Counting time spent suiting up and landing, I don't think they'd need to recharge the watches at all. Nope, my mistake, they officially say "multi-day mission".

I also don't see anything in SpaceX's post that says Apple is collaborating. It's just as easy to buy the watches off the shelf; it's not like they have to be specially built or anything.



> SpaceX, TRISH, and investigators at Weill Cornell Medicine aim to continue broadening access to space medicine research by making all biomedical data collected for the Inspiration4 mission accessible through an open data repository funded and overseen by TRISH that can be easily accessed for research purposes. Empowered by NASA's Human Research Program, TRISH is a virtual institute that finds and funds disruptive science and medical technology in order to reduce health and performance risks in space explorers.


The Butterfly ultrasound probe is an interesting addition. We have one here at home thanks to my wife going to school to learn ultrasound (the school issued probes and iPads to all students in the class). I'm assuming that the crew has gotten plenty of training on how to use it.

Oh yeah -- the Apple Watch has already been worn on the ISS. So this really isn't a new thing for the watch.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

I understand they are going to spend three days in orbit, so they’ll definitely need to charge them up.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

utzelu said:


> I understand they are going to spend three days in orbit, so they'll definitely need to charge them up.


Ah, my mistake. I saw the first episode of the documentary this morning and must've misheard.

Either way, charging the watches (and other gear) doesn't look like it'll be a problem.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

You'd think maybe Apple could upgrade them to Series 7 watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AnonPi said:


> You'd think maybe Apple could upgrade them to Series 7 watches.


Why?

And they're not available yet anyway.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Why?
> 
> And they're not available yet anyway.


Well, I'm sure Apple could come up with 4 of them to equip the crew.

Why? Why does Omega give astronauts Speedmasters?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

AnonPi said:


> Well, I'm sure Apple could come up with 4 of them to equip the crew.


They've been training for months, maybe since last year. Why change stuff at the last minute?

And what makes you think these can be built as one-offs?


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

How will they charge their AWs? They have USBs or 120V outlets on that capsule?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> How will they charge their AWs? They have USBs or 120V outlets on that capsule?


At worst, it could be the same as how they charge them on the ISS.

Or, sure, there's power on the capsule they could plug into.

Or maybe portable battery banks.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

ronalddheld said:


> How will they charge their AWs? They have USBs or 120V outlets on that capsule?


They all have iPads so I am guessing they do have power outlets there to charge them. I mean the capsule produces its own electricity.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Yes but via what interface? The same question holds for the ISS?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Yes but via what interface? The same question holds for the ISS?


I dunno, but I'm 95% sure it's not one of these:


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> They've been training for months, maybe since last year. Why change stuff at the last minute?
> 
> And what makes you think these can be built as one-offs?


Well, it's too late now, but obviously Apple has some number of Series 7 watches already built.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno, but I'm 95% sure it's not one of these:
> 
> View attachment 16123919


Of course not. They use potatoes instead of lemons )


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Maybe they are going to be double wristing as well &#8230; the horror !!!

IWC watches also going along for the ride









IWC sends Pilot Watch Chronographs on civilian-crewed SpaceX mission


When the crew returns to earth, they will hand over the watches so they can be auctioned as part of the mission’s aim to raise funds for St. Jude Children’s Research Hospital.




www.watchpro.com


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This move makes some sense to me. Using the Apple Watch to send the personal vitals information back to the Control Center. Vance.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

mark2828 said:


> Maybe they are going to be double wristing as well &#8230; the horror !!!


The crew commander is actually double wristing, he has his own Garmin Fenix and lately I saw him wearing the AW on his right wrist.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Could it done through inductive charging?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Could it done through inductive charging?


um.... that's the only way the watch charges... so.... yes?


----------

